# Black Nintendo Wii



## robobobo (Apr 27, 2008)

Anyone seen the new limited edition Black Nintendo Wii?

Came to Japan earlier this year and we were told it wouldn't be coming to Europe or the US.

Well now it's in Europe http://www.techinfo-4u.com/2009/10/27/nintendo-wii-black-edition/

I think it's pretty cool, pity i already have a white one


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Cool


----------



## dhaliwala (Nov 2, 2009)

that looks awsome, will it come to US? or Canada? (doubt it lol...)


----------

